# Warum sieht meine Wasserhyazinte so aus?



## Marienkäfer (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo

Anfang Mai habe ich mir eine __ Wasserhyazinte gekauft. Sie ist zwar gewachsen, sieht aber recht mickrig aus. Auch der __ Froschlöffel wächst nicht.

Die aktuellen Wasserwerte:
PH 8, KH 4, PO 0. ( Sera Tropfentest)  Alles andere kann ich nicht messen. Stäbchentest ist abgelaufen. 
Sollte ich einen Teichpflanzendünger reintun? Der ist Phosphat- und Nitratfrei.
Die __ Wasserpest wächst auch nicht. 

Viele Grüße
Marienkäfer


----------



## CoolNiro (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Warum sieht meine  Wasserhyazinte so aus?*

Hi,

zu viel Regen, zu wenig Sonne, nicht warm genug.

Kommt halt aus den Tropen und ist ein gewinnbringender
Gag für alle Baumärkte und Gartencenter.

Wenn überhaupt eine Chance auf blühen dann nur im
flachen Wasser wo die Pflanze anwurzeln kann.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Sigridkira (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Warum sieht meine  Wasserhyazinte so aus?*

Hallo,
ich sehe es genau so wie Andy. Ich hatte auch mal eine Wasserhyazinte, nicht lange und war auch sehr klein. Dann habe ich gelesen, daß Wasserhyazinten bei uns nur sehr selten blühen, nur in ganz heißen Sommern. Jetzt kaufe ich keine mehr, ich habe jetzt eine __ Krebsschere, die ist auch sehr schön, und hat jetzt schon 2 kleine Ableger daran.
LG Sigrid


----------



## mitch (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Warum sieht meine  Wasserhyazinte so aus?*

hi marienkäfer,

auf welchem bild soll der __ froschlöffel sein  

auf den 2. bild sehe ich nur wasserhyazinte, __ fieberklee +  wasserschwertlilie


----------



## Marienkäfer (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Warum sieht meine  Wasserhyazinte so aus?*

Hallo 
Danke! Da hab ich wohl kein Glück gehabt mit der " Beratung" 
@ Mitch  Danke für deine Frage, wo den der __ Froschlöffel sei  Du hast recht es ist __ Fieberklee  hab schnell gegoogelt ( Wurde mir als Froschlöffel gegeben) Dass der nicht wächst liegt also wahrscheinlich an dem PH von 8,5.  Was du aber als Wasserlilie siehst ist ein __ Rohrkolben. Den hab ich von einem Freund bekommen und dort steht er schon einige Jahre.
Was ist dann diese Pflanze? Schaut auch recht mickrig aus. Hab sie heute nachmittag aus dem trüben Wasser hochgeholt und sah nun gerade beim Fotografieren Sauerstoffbläschen :freu


----------



## mitch (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Warum sieht meine  Wasserhyazinte so aus?*

hallo ? (marienkäfer),


die pflanze auf dem bild ist http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wasserpest - denk ich mal


----------



## elkop (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Warum sieht meine  Wasserhyazinte so aus?*

das bild ist __ wasserpest. ich hatte auch mal so mickriges wachstum meiner pflanzen, und zwar im vorjahr. da waren so wenig nährstoffe in meinem wasser, dass sogar die libellenlarven verhungert sind.
heuer war, ohne mein bewusstes zutun, alles anders. im frühjahr kräftige algenblüte, dann viel pflanzen, natürlich neu eingesetzt, weil die vom vorjahr vergammelt waren über den winter. und siehe da, alles wächst und grünt wie nur was. wahrscheinlich hat sich das wasser eingependelt. schau, so schauts heuer bei mir aus:


----------



## Marienkäfer (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Warum sieht meine  Wasserhyazinte so aus?*

Hallo

Nun bin ich wieder schlauer

@ elke
Womit hast du den deine Algenblüte wegbekommen?
Ich schütt morgen mal etwas Teichdünger rein, vielleicht wächst sie dann besser. 

LG Marienkäfer


----------



## Nymphaion (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Warum sieht meine  Wasserhyazinte so aus?*

Hallo,

ich sehe das Problem vor allem in dem hohen pH-Wert. Gerade tropische Pflanzen sind den überhaupt nicht gewöhnt, aber viele andere Teichpflanzen müssen bei diesem hohen Wert auch aufgeben.
Die Wasserhyazinthe macht mir keine Mühe, sie blüht bei uns praktisch in jedem Sommer. Voraussetzung dafür ist allerdings ganz flaches Wasser und dass sie nicht bei jedem Windhauch quer über den Teich und zurück geweht wird.


----------



## mitch (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Warum sieht meine  Wasserhyazinte so aus?*

hallo,

nimm lieber düngekegel: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/6

die lassen sich punktuell platzieren


----------



## Bebel (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Warum sieht meine  Wasserhyazinte so aus?*

Hallo Mitch

Wo soll man denn bei einer Wasserhyazinte den Düngekegel platzieren? 


Hallo Marienkäfer

Meine Wasserhyazinte schwamm durch den Teich hin und her und gammelte (bei dem schlechten Wetter vor ein paar Wochen) auch so vor sich hin.

Seit es Wärmer geworden ist und sie sich im Flachwasserbereich aufhält erholt sie sich langsam.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## mitch (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Warum sieht meine  Wasserhyazinte so aus?*

hallo Bebel,

ja mit den düngekegeln und den wasserhyazinten wird das zum problem  

ich dachte da eher an die stationären pflanzen


----------



## Marienkäfer (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Warum sieht meine  Wasserhyazinte so aus?*

Hallo
@ Nymphaion
Ich kenn mich gar nicht mehr aus. Es heißt doch immer, dass ein PH von 7 bis 8,5 ideal ist 
@ Hallo Bebel
meine Hyazinthe steht schon im Flachwasser. Schau mal auf dem Bild  Damit sie nicht davon schwimmen kann, hab ich sie in einen starken ummantelten Drathring gesetzt, der an den Steinen fixiert ist. 

LG Marienkäfer


----------



## elkop (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Warum sieht meine  Wasserhyazinte so aus?*

hallo marienkäfer,
die algenblüte habe ich wegbekommen durch viele pflanzen und noch mehr geduld.


----------



## danyvet (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Warum sieht meine  Wasserhyazinte so aus?*

meine wasserhyazinthen sehen genauso aus, aber ich werde mir immer wieder welche kaufen, weil die __ molche ihre wurzeln seeehr gerne als laichplatz nehmen. schon alleine deshalb zahlt es sich aus, auch wenn sie ober wasser nicht so toll aussieht.


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Warum sieht meine  Wasserhyazinte so aus?*

Hallo, Wasserhyazinthen sind halt Starkzeherer und brauchen auch No3 und P04.
Im Aquarium merke ich ganz stark, wenn ich Wasserwechsel (Leitung enthält viel No3 und Po4) vernachlässige und damit auchnoch die Düngerei...
Hatte einen neuen Topfteich angelegt und nix wollte wachsen. Eigentlich wollte ich den mager laufen lassen, aber da sich überhaupt nix gezuckt hat(und die Muschelblumen und der __ Froschbiss clorotisch waren), hab ich dann dochmal ein bisschen vom Aqdünger spendiert und siehe da, sie ist regelrecht explodiert  Da der Kübel sehr sonnig steht, hoffe ich auch auf Blüten Zur Zeit ist es ja recht kühl und trotzdem wächst die Wasserhyazinthe und sieht topfit aus...
Düngen ist halt eine Gradwanderung... ein kleines bisschen zuviel oder das Falsche und schon gibts Algenpest ohne Ende...
Nicht das mir jetzt einer auf die Idee kommt, seinen Teich zu düngen...Lieber die Hyazinthe in eine
stylische Schale mit etwas Lehm mit Kies obendrauf in einer flachen Schale auf den Terassentisch 
Bei Leute mit einem Nährstoffproblem wird sie eh wachsen wie Hölle  in der Flachwasserzone...
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Marienkäfer (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Warum sieht meine  Wasserhyazinte so aus?*

Hallo Biotopfan

ich hab im Moment wieder einer Algenblüte, trotz PO 0. Da auch meine __ Wasserpest nicht wachsen möchte( schau mal das Bild weiter vorne) werd ich es nun doch mal mit vorsichtigem düngen probieren. Im Fachmarkt wurde mir gesagt, dass der Teichdünger von Söll keinerlei PO und NO enthält und damit kein Algenwachstum auslöst. Die Hyazinthe habe ich mir gekauft um Nähstoffe aus dem Wasser zu bekommen. Wenn ich  die Pflanze in ein separates Gefäß geb, dann nutzt sie mir doch im Weiher nichts

LG
Marienkäfer


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Warum sieht meine  Wasserhyazinte so aus?*

Hm, das wären Muschelblumen warscheinlich schneller als die Hyazinthe...Bis zum Saisonende werden aus einer gut wachsenden Hyazinthe vielleicht 30st. bei schönem Wetter...von den Muschelblumen etwa 300...
Saisonende ist bei Hyazinten etwa bei dauerhaft 15° bei den Muschelblumen beim ersten Frost...(ohne Gewähr, meine Erfahrungen, hat jemand andere?)
Das P04 kannste nicht messen, wenn die Algen das gleich aufnehmen und damit ist es nichtmehr messbar... Wenn die Algen nicht da wären, könntest Du es messen... Du kannst auch Algen in einen Wassereimer füllen, solange sackdunkel stellen bis sie sich auflösen, dann kannst Du das P04 und Nitrat wieder messen...
Also Algenblüte rausfiltern... Mit Sandfilter oder Wasserflöhen, wenn Du keine Fische hast... Dann sind die Nährstoffe kurzzeitig wieder Pflanzenverfügbar...in der Hoffnung, das sie schneller sind als die Algen...
Und dann gucken, das der Nährstoffaustrag größer ist als der Nährstoffeintrag...
VG Monika


----------



## Casybay (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Warum sieht meine  Wasserhyazinte so aus?*

Hallo,
hatte mir auch vor Wochen eine Hyazinthe gekauft und hätte gerne mal gewusst ob schon einer von Euch eine Wasserhyazinthe zum blühen brachte.
Meine sieht z.Zt. so aus..., könnte das kleine grüne Etwas eine Blüte werden?

lG

Carmen


----------



## Biotopfan (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Warum sieht meine  Wasserhyazinte so aus?*

Hm, könnte sein... Die neuen Pflanzenausläufer sind ehr spitz... Halt uns auf dem laufenden... Ich hoffe auch das meine Wasserhyazinthe blüht... aber ich glaub, diesjahr ist evt. ein bisschen kalt...
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Biotopfan (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Warum sieht meine  Wasserhyazinte so aus?*

Hm, könnte sein... Die neuen Pflanzenausläufer sind ehr spitz... Aber guckmal, das sieht auch aus, als ob die Spitze nur von einem Häutchen bedeckt ist? Vielleicht muß sie sich da nurnoch rauswurschteln???
Halt uns auf dem laufenden... Ich hoffe auch das meine Wasserhyazinthe blüht... aber ich glaub, diesjahr ist evt. ein bisschen kalt...
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Casybay (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Warum sieht meine  Wasserhyazinte so aus?*

Hallo Biotopfan,
ich glaub Du hast Recht und es wird ein Blatt und keine Blüte, hier nochmal die Mitte woraus es rauskommt.
LG
Carmen


----------



## Nymphaion (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Warum sieht meine  Wasserhyazinte so aus?*

Hallo,

bei mir blühen sie regelmäßig, egal ob drinnen oder draussen. Bild zwei ist im Gewächshaus, Bild eins in einem Backtrog draussen.


----------



## Casybay (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Warum sieht meine  Wasserhyazinte so aus?*

Klasse
dann hoffe ich auch mal auf eine Blüte, obwohl der Sommer nicht sehr sommerlich ist.
lG
Carmen


----------



## Biotopfan (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Warum sieht meine  Wasserhyazinte so aus?*

Hei Werner, die Blüten sind wunderschön... hast Du einen Tip, wie man das etwas steuern kann mit der Blüte?
Meine eine ist im 50Literpott draußen und hat von ca. 8:00Uhr bis 14:00Uhr Sonne, wenn sie denn mal da ist. Gestern hatten wir noch Luft/Wassertemperatur 15°, heute hat der Pott schon 20°...
Unten im Pott ist Lehm, mit Sand abgedeckt. Das Wasser ist mit NP freiem Aquariendünger gedoopt... Kalium ist allerdings drin...
Wie alt muß so eine Pflanze sein um zu blühen? Können das Junge Pflanzen unter einem Jahr auchschon?
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Nymphaion (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Warum sieht meine  Wasserhyazinte so aus?*

Hallo,

wir machen eigentlich gar nichts besonderes mit den Wasserhyazinthen. Sie stehen nur so flach, dass sie mit den Wurzeln den Boden berühren und sich teilweise dort verankern. Wenn sie im Becken vom Wind herum getrieben werden, blühen sie niemals.
Bei uns blühen nur die Jungpflanzen, niemals die ursprünglichen Pflanzen. Wir fangen jedes Jahr im Mai mit neuen Pflanzen an. In der ersten hochsommerlichen Phase gibt es dann Blüten, aber das ist vorbei sobald die Schafskälte kommt. Im Juli und August blühen sie dann nochmal.


----------



## Marienkäfer (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Warum sieht meine  Wasserhyazinte so aus?*

Hallo Werner

Danke für den Hinweis, dass die Pflanze Bodenkontakt braucht.  
Nur warum wird sie dann trotzdem als Schwimmpflanze angeboten?
LG
Marienkäfer


----------



## Eugen (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Warum sieht meine  Wasserhyazinte so aus?*

vll weil sie schwimmt. 

Seerosen oder Krebsscheren sind auch Schwimmpflanzen
und haben Wurzeln,die Bodenkontakt brauchen.
Auch der Froschbiß blüht leichter,wenn seine Wurzeln wurzeln können.


----------



## Biotopfan (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Warum sieht meine  Wasserhyazinte so aus?*

Hm, dann muß ich halt dochmal eine 10cm Schale mit Lehm untendrin machen... Aber das ist dieses Jahr sicher schon zu spät, oder?
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Nymphaion (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Warum sieht meine  Wasserhyazinte so aus?*

Hallo,

das ist nicht zu spät. Die Hundstage - also die heißesten Tage des Jahres - beginnen am Wochenende und dauern einen Monat. Also jetzt wäre für die Wasserhyazinthe die Chance in diesem Jahr noch zu blühen. Also mach die Schale, schaden kann es nicht.


----------



## Biotopfan (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Warum sieht meine  Wasserhyazinte so aus?*

Ok, dann wird GG stöhnen, schonwieder ein Pott ;-)
Was würdest Du nehmen, den mageren Lehm mit Kies abdecken, oder doch lieber etwas heftigere Teicherde? Beides ist da...
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Nymphaion (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Warum sieht meine  Wasserhyazinte so aus?*

Hallo,

ich würde Teicherde nehmen. Am besten Schlamm aus dem Teich selber


----------



## Biotopfan (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Warum sieht meine  Wasserhyazinte so aus?*

Ok wird gemacht... Werde berichten...
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Casybay (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Warum sieht meine  Wasserhyazinte so aus?*

und bei mir wirds eher ein Blatt anstelle der erhofften Blühte werden.
Gruß
Carmen


----------



## Biotopfan (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Warum sieht meine  Wasserhyazinte so aus?*

Hei, das wird kein Blatt sondern ein Baby 
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Casybay (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Warum sieht meine  Wasserhyazinte so aus?*

Hallo Biotopfan,
was ist denn ein "Baby"? Ein Ableger?
So ist´s im Moment, viel Glück mit Deine Hyazinthe im Kübel, zeig mal Bilder wenn der Kübel fertig ist.
LG
Carmen


----------



## Biotopfan (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Warum sieht meine  Wasserhyazinte so aus?*

Ja, ein Ausläufer den die Mutterpflanze weit von sich wegschiebt... 
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Casybay (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Warum sieht meine  Wasserhyazinte so aus?*

Da irst Du sehr Recht haben, danke, Biotopfan!
G
Carmen


----------

